

A List of Resources for Server-Side Image Resizing - audionerd
https://github.com/adamdbradley/foresight.js/wiki/Server-Resizing-Images

======
lsh123
ImageMagick is only mentioned in Ruby section though it has bindings for a lot
of languages from C++ to Perl and a command line tools that can be called from
any language.

